
Next.js 4 - nikolay
https://github.com/zeit/next.js
======
nikolay
"SSR with Next.js 4 is 2.6x faster and style initialization is 20% faster.
According to CSS-in-JS benchmarks, Next.js styles are now the fastest of any
library." Although, it doesn't seem [1] that styled-jsx is the fastest.

[1]: [https://github.com/A-gambit/CSS-IN-JS-
Benchmarks/blob/master...](https://github.com/A-gambit/CSS-IN-JS-
Benchmarks/blob/master/RESULT.md)

